# R.C.Sproul, Greg Koukl Slandered



## turmeric (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't know what forum this belongs in - feel free to move it.

Received an hysterical call from my Dispensational mom who listens to WAY too much "Christian" radio, saying that she heard that R.C., Greg Koukl, and several others were connected with Rick Warren, all of them believing that man does not need scripture but can attain knowledge of God with just his reason. Reason above Scripture, she kept repeating like a mantra. Apparently they had hammered that in pretty well.

I tried to explain the argument of Paul in Romans 1, also the anti-intellectual bias in U.S. fundamentalism. Called Ligonier Ministries, they had had 3 calls about this this week, said Sproul was misquoted.

What radio program was this? Does anyone have any info?
There, I feel better!


----------



## Craig (Aug 21, 2004)

[quote:158d091497]What radio program was this? Does anyone have any info?[/quote:158d091497]
Wasn't it on Ligonier? Last week Sproul Sr. showed how the doctrine of Original Sin is actually an unbiblical concept...J/K  

I haven't heard this one yet...however, i don't listen to Christian radio except when I can catch Sproul or the whithorse inn.


----------



## jtm430 (Aug 21, 2004)

If you're looking for another good reformed radio show, I found one i like put on by some URC pastors from the LA area. You can listen to it online at 8:30 pacific time on Sunday nights. http://www2.kkla.com/listen/


----------



## voided user1 (Aug 21, 2004)

What will be next? "Researchers discover Jonathan Edwards was a closet Methodist." "Billy Graham affirms the five points." "BREAKING NEWS: Osama Bin Laden contributes millions to fundamentalist Bob Jones University."

There's a difference between the proper biblical place of reason, and reason above Scripture. Some Fundies don't believe in either. Apparently most evangelicals believe in both, or just the latter. I'd like to hope we affirm the first, rejecting the second.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2004)

I must confess my ignorance of R.C. Sproul, Sr. and Jr. and their teachings. In my early introduction to the Reformed faith it was suggested to me that the RC "stands for" Roman Catholic. It was meant a joke, sort of. I don't know enough of what they teach to justify that kind of remark, but I have kept my distance from their theology nevertheless. Plus, the following article classifies Sproul, Sr. as a "psycho-heretic": http://www.psychoheresy-aware.org/sproul11_6.html 

To begin with, I would like to clarify which denominations both Sprouls are affiliated with. Then, I would welcome any Reformed, informed insights into their teachings, for good or ill. Thanks!

[Edited on 15-11-2004 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 15, 2004)

Like Paul said, I wouldn't be surprised if he spoke of the possibility of reason without presupposing the truth of Scripture, since after all, evidentialism is the overwhelmingly predominant mindset of fundamentalists and evangelicals today, even though most of them probably couldn't even define "evidentialism" or "presuppositionalism."

I have benefitted from a lot of Sproul, Sr.'s work, especially on the doctrines of grace. Even so, I definitely take some of what he says with a grain of salt, because of his Independent church and Ligonier's leanings toward paedocommunion.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I understand. I listen to Sproul alot on the radio, and he is very broad on many issues, which is a little disheartening.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow, and I am reading an R.C. book on the reformed faith!


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 16, 2004)

I have split this thread into two - since the recent discussion has centered much more on ecclesiology. It has been moved to the Ecclesiology Forum.

See here:
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7206


----------

